# Found: Kayak paddle Dowd Chute



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Found a Perception kayak paddle jammed behind some boulders in the chute. It's in one piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Is the chute in? I've been watching and waiting for 300/350 @ Minturn for the S-turns and Dowd, what's the minimum in there?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

The chute is NOT in. It is possible you could hard boat it very soon. The absolute minimum for a small inflatable in the "s" turns is 300 IMO, Dowd maybe a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok thanks. I've ran the Minturn run down to about 275 and thought it needed more to go back, but 350 is starting to get fun. Didn't know if maybe Dowd went at an ELF flow, never heard anyone talk about it at extremely low water.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope wasn't boating it. Was walking the dog along the bank, looking for treasure, and picking up trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BrianCO (May 12, 2013)

The Chute is in. I was boating it on Monday, a little low but definitely not bad. Tyson's was boofable but the levels have seem to drop off the last few days with the cold weather being here


----------

